# Brands



## ihaveMANHIDE (Oct 6, 2012)

Favorite brands of: 


> Bug out bags, or back packs

> knives/hatchets

> guns, ammunition

> hunting boots/work boots

>water purification containers

My main brands are, maxpedition for 
B.O.B's very durable and rugged. For knives, either SOG or KABAR, both top of the line highly recommended. For guns my personal favorites are Bushmaster, Beretta, and Glock and I only use HPR ammunition. All brass cased very high quality ammunition for a great price all American made too. Still debating on other 2.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

5.11 Tactical & Maxpedition.

EK Knives & Ontario Knife Co. / SOG 

Bravo Company Machine and S&W / Whatever I can find

Original SWAT & Rocky

Lifestraw & Nalgene


----------



## GrinnanBarrett (Aug 31, 2012)

Sentry hit is dead on. 

Maxpedition is the best bag out there for the price. they are twice as high as say Voodoo Tactical but they are three times the bag. Comfort level and quality are where you have to pay more. 

Guns stick with the big boys. SIG, Beretta, Glock, and Springfield now. The gun has to fit the shooter. Find the one that fits your hand best. I prefer .40 SW but also have 9MM since it is by far the most out there. The 40 has the punch you need. GB


----------



## FatTire (Mar 20, 2012)

I really dont get into brands much, if it works for you and what you want to do with it, thats the important things... But, if you have the money, certainly a glock is gonna work better longer than a hipoint. And id like to get an Eberlestock 'operator' pack, instead of my alice...


----------



## Fn/Form (Nov 6, 2008)

Mystery Ranch, Down East Inc, Ribz
Gerber, Benchmade, SOG, Ft Turner
BCM, LMT, Daniel Defense, Noveske, FN, Glock, CZ
Danner, Thorogood, Matterhorn, Merrell
Sawyer, Platypus, Nalgene, Katadyn


----------



## oif_ghost_tod (Sep 25, 2012)

Bag - Mil-tec or Maxpedition
Knife - Ka-Bar or Gerber
Gun - Any 1911 or SigSauer 
Boots - Solomon or Merrell
Water - Sawyer Squeeze (good for 1,000,000 gallons) filter straw backup.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

> Eastpak- I have kids so they have to be the right size for them. But as they get older we will upgrade.

> Gerber, Winchester, Fiskers and Ginghers dressmaker shears make a nice knife in a pinch.

> I live in Cali. We don't have guns here...

> Carhartt and Redwing for my DH and I have a few pairs of Garmont boots I use for work.

>Berkey, a rabbit filter, Britta pitcher and bottles, Blitz water jugs


----------



## Wulfkin (Jan 28, 2013)

Alice pack 
SOG trident, M9 Bayonet (s&w makes a nice version)
ADCOR Bear, Beretta m92fs, Mossberg 590 
Wolverine steel toe waterproof boots (custom pain job) flecktarn German parka, pants, vest, helmet gloves


----------



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

> Bug out bags, or back packs
Maxpedition

> knives/hatchets
Gerber, Ontario... would like to get one from Magus but he quit making them.. 

> guns, ammunition
Gun Manufacturer's - Walther, HK, Sig, Remmington, Bushmaster, Ruger, and Russia, Handguns .40S&W - don't care for .45 or 9mm...

Ammo Manufacturer's - Partial to Federal, but anything that shoots clean, is gonna be fine with me...

Also have about a gallon of Hoppe's Gun oil and cleaner each... never leave your gun dirty!

> hunting boots/work boots
Merrell

>water purification containers
Berkley...


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

USGI

I make my own.

FN-FAL Imbel or DPMS AR_CAR-15.1911 45ACP,870 12 ga.PERIOD.
PMC Remington Winchester Surplus.depends on what I'm using it for.

USGI

Katadyn/Naglene.


----------



## ihaveMANHIDE (Oct 6, 2012)

Grimm said:


> > Eastpak- I have kids so they have to be the right size for them. But as they get older we will upgrade.
> 
> > Gerber, Winchester, Fiskers and Ginghers dressmaker shears make a nice knife in a pinch.
> 
> ...


You live in cali too? I have a lot of guns. Just not enough ammunition. I try to bulk buy my ammo from cheaper than dirt.com , or bulkammo.com


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

ihaveMANHIDE said:


> You live in cali too? I have a lot of guns. Just not enough ammunition. I try to bulk buy my ammo from cheaper than dirt.com , or bulkammo.com


Our guns got lost when my DH went fishing for tuna.


----------



## ihaveMANHIDE (Oct 6, 2012)

Grimm said:


> Our guns got lost when my DH went fishing for tuna.


Aw! Buy some more! I have some pretty good place to get some good ones. PM me if you'd like.


----------



## OHprepper (Feb 21, 2012)

Tongue in cheek kiddo


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

OHprepper said:


> Tongue in cheek kiddo


:2thumb:


----------



## Jerry D Young (Jan 28, 2009)

ihaveMANHIDE said:


> Favorite brands of:
> 
> > Bug out bags, or back packs
> 
> ...


Just my opinion.


----------



## faithmarie (Oct 18, 2008)

Goat Hollow

Remington is said to have turned their back on the Constitution

Just thought I would post in case it is of any importance ....


----------



## swjohnsey (Jan 21, 2013)

Might take a look a who said it. I will continue to use Remington, thanks. If you boycott every gun maker who has a military contract who is left?


----------



## faithmarie (Oct 18, 2008)

I confess swjohnsey I know nothing about any of it.. just that we should have guns available to us ... should I delete this? I kind of like the GoatHollow guy and assumed it was a good idea to post... there are some videos I post I have deleted and I will this too if it is a waste of time... of full of bologna


----------



## KaiWinters (Jan 4, 2013)

You can't go wrong with any of the quality brands. There are many from major manufacturers to small companies.

Bags: I have an Army issue molle bag...a bit heavy but overbuilt and well built. I do like Maxpedition and have some of their small bags. Very well made.

Knife/Axe: So many quality brands but those that I like and can "afford" are KaBar/Becker fixed blade and Benchmade folders...I have other brands but those are my "go to" brands.

Boots: I've worn Timberlands for decades without problem. But besides Timby's I also have Merrell's and Garmont hiking shoes/boots. I wear Keen steel tip work shoes at work.

I use a variety of water purification tablets.

Gun Brands are like Knife brands. So many quality makers. I have and like Ruger, S&W, and Mossberg. I love my Mossberg shotgun. I've used and owned them for over 40 starting with a used 3 round bolt action back in the early 70's at 16 years old. Fairly inexpensive and decently made. I'd rather have a "nicer" one but it works well and has for a long time.


----------



## MsSage (Mar 3, 2012)

This is my favorite brand....







[/URL][/IMG]
As soon as we have half of the land paid off we will be building and thus I can register the brand since S/O already has a brand in his name in Idaho.
its the shady pd


----------



## swjohnsey (Jan 21, 2013)

faithmarie said:


> I confess swjohnsey I know nothing about any of it.. just that we should have guns available to us ... should I delete this? I kind of like the GoatHollow guy and assumed it was a good idea to post... there are some videos I post I have deleted and I will this too if it is a waste of time... of full of bologna


No need to delete stuff. That is what the internet is for. About 99% of what you read on the internet is BS.


----------



## vindicated (Apr 13, 2013)

Favorite brands of:


> Bug out bags, or back packs
- I like 5.11 tactical stuff, but only by sight. I have never tested their gear.

> knives/hatchets
- Gerber LMF II. But not the stainless one, I got the one with the AUS-8 steel. 

> guns, ammunition
- Glock. Speer Gold Dot JHP's

> hunting boots/work boots
- Merrell. They make some of the best boots I have ever bought. 

>water purification containers
- Katadyn water tabs and generic iodine WCS from the first aid kit. Small and compact, though I would love to have a puri-straw. I think those are cool.


----------



## prepare_survive_thrive (May 7, 2012)

I have an osprey. would like to test out maxpedition.

kabar, busse and coldsteel.

would love to have a BCM recce and a keltec sub2000 but so far ruger and remington rifles, mossberg shotguns, and s&w and Glock pistols. 

remington and winchester work fine for me.

rockys, bates, or my favorite so far rockports depending on uses.

katadyn or msr.


----------



## Hooch (Jul 22, 2011)

I have a Northface daypack that Ive bought in 95 n used it for working out in the woods to regular traveling n most of SAR incidents I've been on..one of the best packs I've ever owned n only blew out the zipper once. Northface guarentees it for life so I just sent it back n they fixed it. In hindsight I'd avoid zippers..mud will ruin them eventually but they make good packs for sure.
Sierra Designs, Rescue 3 and Eagle Creek have good packs n other equiptment 

Wesco loggerheel wildland firefighting boot: once broken in they are durable, comphy..insane quality boot worth every penny. Happy feet = 

another great boot I've worn in the field extensivly is Whites and also Sorrell

Sog knives n multitools...love my Sog man...


----------



## ihaveMANHIDE (Oct 6, 2012)

Grimm said:


> > Eastpak- I have kids so they have to be the right size for them. But as they get older we will upgrade.
> 
> > Gerber, Winchester, Fiskers and Ginghers dressmaker shears make a nice knife in a pinch.
> 
> ...


Dude i live in cali to. I have all kinds of guns in my house


----------



## GlockASP (Jan 30, 2013)

I have had, in the past and present almost all of the brands in one way or another. 511, Maxpedition, Kelty, Camelbak etc..

Knives, well thats a whole other ball game. Cold Steel, KaBar, SOG, Becker, ESEE (aka RAT knives, my go to steel), you get the picture. I will not use or keep a shitty knife. Just like a firearm, a knife IMHO is a tool and you need to have quality there. 

I have found that some of the Chinese knock offs are quite serviceable, you might have to reinforce a seam or two, replace a buckle to a better quality, etc.. You just have to know the limits of the gear you have, and I have found that I like moding my gear to my needs. :eyebulge:


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

ihaveMANHIDE said:


> Favorite brands of:
> 
> > Bug out bags, or back packs
> Surplus, bob bea modified alice.
> ...


Don't really get hung up much on brands. I look fer what's gonna do the job fer me at the best price. So much stuff out there taday kinda hard ta just buy by brand.


----------

